# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG  v1.0.2!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.2 Release Notes:* 
* Added support for Qualcomm MSM8960 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage devices. 
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung SGH-T999* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung SGH-I547* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG P870* - added Dead Boot Repair.* Released some improvements to the main software.
* Repair files are uploaded to the support area.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

